# Little HT Two-Way



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

My dad's got a Hitachi SR-903 amp, 20+ years old, that does 110 watts x 4 ohms and I have some AA Poly-Mids as well as some PG RSD's lying around. I'm a little bored, so I was thinking about throwing them together for an upgrade from the stock TV speakers.

Any recommendations for enclosure size for the mids? Poly-Mids or RSD mids? And I was going to just use the RSD crossover, unless someone can direct to a better and cheap alternative (under $30).


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the x-over schematic for the AA poly + vifa xt25 if that interests you, however i have no idea on the price of the x-over parts...


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Start with a .5 cf cabinet. 
Do those mids have a phase plug? You might get some chuffing if you use a sealed cabinet so you might want to port them.

They should work OK for general listening and room fill, but the on-axis response will not be ideal.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

czechm8 said:


> Start with a .5 cf cabinet.
> Do those mids have a phase plug? You might get some chuffing if you use a sealed cabinet so you might want to port them.
> 
> They should work OK for general listening and room fill, but the on-axis response will not be ideal.


Do you mean chuffing through the center of the cone through the gap? I'm pretty sure these have an inverted dust cap so they are sealed completely.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Do you mean chuffing through the center of the cone through the gap? I'm pretty sure these have an inverted dust cap so they are sealed completely.


Yes. I had a set of convertible comps I put in small sealed enclosures and got a lot of noise around the phase plug gap. I ended up porting the enclosures.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

czechm8 said:


> Yes. I had a set of convertible comps I put in small sealed enclosures and got a lot of noise around the phase plug gap. I ended up porting the enclosures.


Interesting...I'd always wondered about this with drivers like the Focal 6w4311.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Sell me the AA Polys to me and build some of these!

Pete Schumacher's Bookshelf RS125/HiVi K1. - Tech Talk


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I would agree with selling what you have and trying a design floating around the internet that is proven.


----------

